# D8 after Clomid IUI, pessaries, cramps - bloating, Is this normal?



## 12tigger (May 9, 2009)

Hi there

We had IUI 8 days ago. Ive been using the pessaries twice a day since IUI. All was absolutely fine until 2 days ago when the cramps started. I am now the size of a house - there's no way I can get my jeans done up. The cramps are over both ovaries and across my lower back. Is this normal? I've read it could be implantation taking place - but is that wishful thinking? Or is it a hum dinger of a period on its way? OR is it just wind Any ideas welcome - Im worried if i carry on bloating like this I may blow away in the wind like a balloon!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey Tig lovely  

I had the bloating and cramps in all my 2wws, the last one I actually looked about 6 months pg (if only!) My symptoms were down to the gorgeous pessaries which the nurse confirmed but it could also be implantation  , it's hard to know either way really but the main thing is not to worry as I'm sure it's completely normal. Oh and I did also have incredible wind  

 

She   xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Tig

I'm on cyclogest this time too and had read about bloating - hoping it's a good sign for you     timing is good for implantation  

My tummy looked rounder today - but it's probably too much cake   as only been on cyclogest since Monday

Wishing you bucket loads of luck
Jovi x


----------



## 12tigger (May 9, 2009)

Hey Jovigirl & Shemonk

You two make me laugh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you so much for your advice - Its made me feel SO much better!

I actually didnt do the pessaries yesterday and my stomach has calmed down a bit today.

Nobody told me this trying for a baby lark was so painful!!!

Im on stage in a choir tomorrow night and word will go round the village that im up the duff ... oh if only!!

Thanks loves

Couldnt do it without you!

Love

Tig


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hope you're having a good day hun - have you got the village gossip started  

When you testing?  I'm not until 29th - seems like forever away!

Take care lovely     

Jovi x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

How's it going hun?

Jovi x


----------

